# Sudden period after Colonoscopy (19 mos LAM) what is going on?



## Lyci (Feb 10, 2004)

Ok, here's the story. Ds is 19mo this week and I have been LAM-no period, no apparent fertility. I had a colonoscopy done on Friday and the doc said I probably would have rectal bleeding. So when I saw blood on my panties I thought that's what it was. Oddly enough when I went to the bathroom I saw clots. I looked it up and found out that's normal to have clots from your rectum after the procedure. But then I discovered it wasn't coming from there, I think I have my period?? Is this just a weird coincidence or is it possible the procedure caused some kind of spontaneous miscarriage? I took two pg tests before the procedure but it could have been too soon. I can't tell if my cramps are gassy (from the procedure) or otherwise? DS is very dismissive and says coincidence, big, supportive help he is.







The bleeding is bright red with blueberry/small grape size clots. Any advice please? What was your first pp period like?


----------



## Lesley12 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey just wondering if you ever found out what the problem was the samish thing happened to me just had a colonoscopy 2 days ago. I have the Implant which stopped my periods and now I'm lightly spotting strange I'm confused and in scared they have done something inside of me x


----------

